# Freemasonry WhatsApp facebook groups



## stevenellis11 (Dec 27, 2017)

Merry Christmas fellow Brethren , does anyone know or are involved in any Masonic what's app or facebook groups ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 27, 2017)

There are almost as many Facebook groups as there are Lodges...


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 27, 2017)

Search Masonic and you’ll find bunches. You may or may not find light. There is also the Reddit Freemasonry list. Note, they are not as well behaved as this list. The moderators here do a pretty good job. 

On FB there are some Prince Hall groups. I’ve learned a great deal in them. I seldom comment. However, they are really rough and tumble and if you are clandestine, as the one fake UGLE PM here, it is most unpleasant, but kinda fun to watch from a prurient point of view.


----------

